# Not quite new, but...



## rorider (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not new to SailNet and I've ventured a response or two. Now, I want to include more relevant information than I provided initially and explore what results as it impacts my sailing future.

I live in the Portland Oregon area and when I sail, so far, at least, it has been on the Columbia River. Small sailboats on the Columbia are just fine. My most enjoyable times sailing, so far, were sailing a Sea Snark. If you aren't familiar with this, it's about 11 feet long, made of styrofoam, has a centerboard and a lateen sail. It's a blast when you get things working in the right wind.

I modified the top of the centerboard with a jam cleat for the main sheet, and I rigged a bungee cord to hold the centerboard down. This left only the tiller to deal with which kept my one, and only, hand busy. If I needed to change the sail I had to let go the tiller, or steady it somehow (and one can be very creative when need be) while I adjusted the main. I stayed busy, but had lots of fun and I learned much quicker when in danger of turning turtle than I would have in a dry boat.

Yes, I sail single-handed (literally) all the time, even when I have a crew. (OK, I know, it's a bad joke). 

Why I'm going into so much detail here is, I now want to sail bigger, drier boats and, in anticipation of that, want to crew on other's boats, or have others sail with me on club sailboats. I managed my way through ASA basic keelboat, but I want more sailing time, especially through the winter when winds get "fresher" along the Columbia. 

What would be your reaction to someone wishing to crew if they showed up with only one arm/hand and wanted a crew position? Be honest. I have no disillusions about this. Once I gain significant experience I won't have any trouble convincing a Captain to at least give me a test sail, but until I get that experience I'm stuck. 

Again, honestly, winch work goes well if it's a self-tailing winch, or someone else is tailing, but I'm not fast otherwise. I can tie the knots, but I am unsteady on the foredeck, and going overboard is a real danger if I can't be braced steadily. I hate to be a burden, and I don't race because I'm not quick enough to be an asset to the team other than as rail meat. I do, however, want to sail and to gain the experience that time on the water provides. 

Comments? Suggestions? And, please, no sugar coating things, I'm fairly realistic about everything, I don't expect, or want, "special" consideration. I try very hard to do everything without adaptive gear, or with special rules. I carry a real golf handicap (approx. 18, depending on time of year) and compete straight up with no special conditions.

Anxious to get the real scoop.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Your post almost seems passive-aggressive to be blunt. People steer one handed, walk down or up stairs one handed. Go sail. You will find most people don't care one way or the other.


----------



## Sixpoint (Jun 25, 2010)

Viewing your post, in light of quadriplegic sailors who have single handed transatlantic, I guess all I can offer is: go for it, man.

Granted, they had to have had specialized adaptive gear, but the spirit of the situation is the same to me; we don't all fit in a nice uniform mold.

I've seen very few problems in life that the proper desire and determination won't solve.

So, I suppose I have to amend my first advice: go for it like you WANT it.

Fair winds


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Rick, I'm going to let you in a two little secrets you probably already know but I'll repeat for you:

1. From other peoples point of view we are all disabled, every one of us. We are all too old, too young to inexperienced, too easygoing, to hard-headed, drink too much or to little, too serious, not serious enough, can't dive, can't splice, can't climb to the mast head, can't cook, too stupid or too smart, a patsy or too arrogant, too lazy or too driven, too timid or too fearless.
Or prone to write run-on sentences.

In short if you are going to put yourself out their with people out of your circle of friends they are going to form opinions of you.

2. You are all worried about you but they are all worried about themselves. 
Most people will spend about 5 seconds thinking about you then they will go back to thinking about themselves.

If you want to sail, let it be known. Some people will not give you a chance because you have one hand some will reject you because you have not done 6 transpac's. In the end you have no control over them just over yourself. Do what you want to do. Once you get started I doubt if what you think your disability is now will end up being your biggest disability.

From a practical point of view if you got to be really good at helmsman-ship or tactics one or two hands wouldn't matter much.

Check out this lady: Evelyn Glennie | Profile on TED.com


----------



## raysea (Sep 6, 2010)

*Raysea*

A power boater with mainly years of boating on the Chesapeak Bay, Florida, incoastal and the Keys with 41 ft Searay SDN Bridge
A family of boaters and a member of the Sail & Power Squadron.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

You are kinda far away to sail on my boat but I have a question.

How does one haul in the average line of any sort without being able to transfer from one hand to the other? I assume a cleat or something for each "pull". Then after the pull, holding the tension and releasing from the "cleat" or whatever.

Just trying to picture a common task aboard.


----------



## rorider (Dec 24, 2009)

I manage to hold the line with my stump. If necessary I wrap it around what's left of my arm to hold the line then reposition my grip. Sounds more involved than it really is.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

rorider said:


> I manage to hold the line with my stump. If necessary I wrap it around what's left of my arm to hold the line then reposition my grip. Sounds more involved than it really is.


Thanks.

That makes sense now that you say it.


----------



## rorider (Dec 24, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> Your post almost seems passive-aggressive to be blunt. People steer one handed, walk down or up stairs one handed. Go sail. You will find most people don't care one way or the other.


Oh, I realize that most won't care, however, when venturing into new territory (sailing, for me) I like to test the waters if possible. Experience has shown that most people don't really care, but many do, and the manner in which they display their care can sometimes be ... unfriendly.

Didn't mean to come actross as PA, I only wanted to provide a bit of introduction/background. Perhaps I could have phrased things a bit better.

As far as "Go sail." goes, I'm trying. I just keep bumping into life's little obstacles, putting the schedule back slightly. Just slowing me down a bit, that's all.


----------



## Sixpoint (Jun 25, 2010)

rorider said:


> As far as "Go sail." goes, I'm trying. I just keep bumping into life's little obstacles, putting the schedule back slightly. Just slowing me down a bit, that's all.


Tell me about it. Just when I think I've got it all together, something I hadn't foreseen always pops up, keeping me that one elusive step from getting out there sailing.

Ain't gonna let it stop me though. Just digging in that much harder.

Peace, and fair winds...

SP


----------

